# What seatcovers to buy?



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

Picked up a nice 06 Chevy 2500 that I want to add seatcovers to. When I bought my 08 Pontiac G6 a couple years ago I found a place online that sold seat covers that were fit to the seat. I was disappointed to say the least. Fit like crap. Anyone have any recommendations?


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

http://www.marathonseatcovers.com

I put some in an 07 Dodge one ton. Fit perfect. No holes or tears yet. I had them sew in a pistol pocket . Comes out of Montana.


----------



## MT hayer (Mar 1, 2014)

I may look at them too. I was going to suggest Duluth Trading Company covers. They were in a Dodge that I rode in. They seemed good. I never have seen on that just fits like a glove with out some minor modifications.


----------

